# Terminator Custam Action Figure Articulated



## soulbrother73 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Terminator Custam Action Figure Articulated Update*

Hello its been a while , heres my new project , a fully articulated terminator action figure. The original figure was a Iron Man 2 Iron Monger , i used apoxie sculpt to make the original. After molding and casting . this is the first figure i assembled its still a little rough and needs some clean up before i decide which chapter to make him,
. Questions and comments are appreciated.







original


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Wow, that's pretty cool, how close to scale is it?


----------



## soulbrother73 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks alot , it stands just under 6 inches , i figure its in scale with gi joe figs which i plan on customizing into other 40k characters , i also have a star wars emporer palpatine that is going to make a great techpreist.


----------



## soulbrother73 (Sep 30, 2007)

Here are some updates , i decided to go with Legion of The Damned with my first figure. I have finished most of the weapons i am working on , i am also doing a missle launcher and chainfist both are still rough and need work , and i finished the powerfist with articulated fingers , i will include a pic with other figures to show scale . Let me know what you think. Thanks


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

They look pretty cool, I am assuming your gonna paint them when all said and done right?


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

I have a big problem with the heads being wayyyyy too small.... But other than that, nice work.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

I think the head was small so the helmet would look right with the armor. The actual GW models 'bare' heads are almost as large as the helmeted heads or bigger depending on hair.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

scscofield said:


> I think the head was small so the helmet would look right with the armor. The actual GW models 'bare' heads are almost as large as the helmeted heads or bigger depending on hair.


Even so, it's so unproportional that it bothers me. Helmets are usually about as big as heads and only slightly bigger or should be. I understand that the helmets actually fit on top of the head in this, but it's still not proportionate.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

It's terminator armor, its supposed to be big and bulky like those deep sea suits


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Then the hands should have been smaller! You're not getting my point!!! rawr...


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

I get your point, I just have always thought of term armor being overly large in dimensions. Almost like a small mecha/robotech type suit. Guess thats why it looks alright to me


----------

